# Tear Stains



## mully74 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello - I am trying to find a natural way (without using Angel Eyes) to get rid of Bailey's tear stains. I've heard others say Distilled Water works but I have yet to try this as my vet hasn't recommended it. Thoughts? Experience? Thanks!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Distilled water, wiping eyes every day, keeping hair out of the eyes, and a high quality diet are all common, natural ways to deal with tearing. Genetics also come into play, and also while the puppy is teething BC the face is irritated and the pup will produce more tears.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

what happens if you don't wipe off the tear stains?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

roxie2519 said:


> what happens if you don't wipe off the tear stains?


oh, if ONLY it were as easy as "wiping the tear stains" away... they are part of the hair... you can't wipe them away, that is WHY they are so problematic.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If you do not keep those corners of the eyes clean, you will end up with longer stains, they get worse, it will be a mess. Check out Jack's pictures, believe me, those stain pictures are mild, I have some really bad pictures. Just keep the inner corners of the eyes clean from the goop and you will have a pretty Hav.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess I better start wiping them...


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

only giving them distilled water to drink helps, keeping the hair out of their eyes, trimming the corners of eyes, cleaning eye "boogers" away every day all helpl Some people wrap the area under the eyes with permanent wave papers. Giving the dog plain yougurt helps for some. Some dogs just stain and you have to clean it regularly. None of mine stain that much but those who do occasionally, I clean twice a day with contact eye cleaner


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Those things are a pain in the behind. I think chicken jerky was causing a yeast overgrowth in Pixie. Once I stopped feeding it, her stains and her yeasty ears were much improved.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been giving my guys distilled water for years & they dont have tear stains. see Lily (9 years old) this picture was taken today.
I stopped with the distilled water with Laila a week and 1/2 ago, and she is already showing signs of staining. 
I DO clean their eye goobies out every single day - sometimes several times a day (I am a little obsessed with that :biggrin1


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I was doing the distilled water too, and thought it was working, but somehow the stains started coming back. I gave the fight and started Angel eyes, and she showed no ill effects. Her eyes are much improved. I stopped it for a bit, and the stains started coming back, so I started using it again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

nlb said:


> I was doing the distilled water too, and thought it was working, but somehow the stains started coming back. I gave the fight and started Angel eyes, and she showed no ill effects. Her eyes are much improved. I stopped it for a bit, and the stains started coming back, so I started using it again.


I was wondering if the Distilled Water would help the beard stains. Anyone know?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bad Eye Staining*

This picture is when the staining was really bad. Sorry about the white eye picture. The color was really pink in the area of the head, the color pink was very noticeable outside.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack's eye staining going away. You can still see traces of the stains.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I was quite surprised, Linda, but *distilled water DOES WORK* for the beard stains!! Beau doesn't have problems with tear staining around his eyes (because he is black around his eyes). But, I had noticed a lot of staining on his beard, around his mouth last fall. It takes months, but slowly but surely the beard staining disappeared!! He's nice and white again!! I changed to distilled water in September or October when I got an automatic water dish (which I love) and that's the only water he drinks. Of course, there are still puddles . . . But, it's definitely worth a try. Distilled water only costs about $1 per gallon, and so, it's a cheap fix -- if you are patient!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beau's mom said:


> I was quite surprised, Linda, but *distilled water DOES WORK* for the beard stains!! Beau doesn't have problems with tear staining around his eyes (because he is black around his eyes). But, I had noticed a lot of staining on his beard, around his mouth last fall. It takes months, but slowly but surely the beard staining disappeared!! He's nice and white again!! I changed to distilled water in September or October when I got an automatic water dish (which I love) and that's the only water he drinks. Of course, there are still puddles . . . But, it's definitely worth a try. Distilled water only costs about $1 per gallon, and so, it's a cheap fix -- if you are patient!


Distilled Water is on the Shopping List! Thanks!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that the Angel eyes is brilliant at getting rid of the staining in the first instance,so use it until it has cleared up, then use all the preventative methods.But every thing takes a time to work.If you don't mind trimming it off,that helps,also I find the old corn starch a good method,as it stop the wetness from the eyes drying on the fur,which causes the problem,but you have to start with a clean area first.Who ever comes up with a natural fail safe way to rid dogs and cats from tear staining will become a millionaire!So back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One of the ways you can get rid of beard/water stains is by going to a water bottle. all 4 of mine drink from a water bottle.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry - I meant to attach a picture.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

for jasper it was eliminating grains. they drink the same brita filtered water we do though.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are grain free here. Dexter is the one with the beard stains, Jack looks great. But, Jack has the eye stains. You can't see the stains on Dexter due to the black hair. I am giving the Distilled Water a try. I will be trimming some of the stained beard off soon from Dexter. Maybe the Distilled water will help both problems...we will see.

Oh! I would rather not use the water bottle method until I try the Distilled Water. I could probably use the water bottle method in the Winter, I am just afraid the boys do not get enough water in the Summer. On to the experiment of Distilled Water for Beard Stains.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

Laurief said:


> sorry - I meant to attach a picture.


omg this is genious! where can I find something like this?


----------

